# Moving to Spain in Feb 2013 - advice wanted!



## JannyD (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi there

I'm moving to Spain in Feb next year with my husband and 2 young kids. I'll be working in Gib so will be commuting daily but our preference is to live in Spain. We've viewed a couple of properties in La Vizcaronda in Duquesa and wondered if anyone had any thoughts - good or bad - on renting there.

We know we will need a car as its on the outskirts so more really about the development itself. Anyone had any experience living there? Roughly how much should we expect to pay for a 3 bed townhouse?

Any hints or tips at all would be brilliant.

Also looking at putting kids into the La Rivera nursery in Sabinillas. Any horror stories about there?

Cheers
Janice


----------

